# maggots



## sid (Nov 11, 2006)

This may well be a daft question but i am new to this hobby so please forgive me:

Would maggots be an ok food source now and again if gut loaded like anyother live food?

If not - why not ?

Thanks.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

ooooooooooooooooh tough one...
I cant see why they wouldnt be fine, they must be pretty packed full of nutrition.

They may well turn out to be "too fatty" or "too much woteva else thats bad like oxelate or i dunno..."

have you googed "magots for lizards"?


----------



## sid (Nov 11, 2006)

http://www.maabre.org/care_lizards.htm

thanks for the tip. I looked and apparently its fine. Cheers


----------



## sid (Nov 11, 2006)

http://www.priory.com/vet/vetrept1.htm

but this person says not. Hmmmmm........


----------



## sid (Nov 11, 2006)

http://www.dooyoo.co.uk/pets-and-animals/bearded-dragons/1003141/

this guy does but says some reptile owners say not.

Confusing.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

hmmm..not very helpfull then eh?
The last one was too hard for me to pick out the word maggot anywhere to be honest.
the 2nd one simple [never maggots] without an explanation as to why, and likewise the 1st one lists magots along with mealies, crix etc...which is normal to not explain too much..i would do more research personally as i feel or 3 combined and each one alone leave a lot to be desired and none back anything up or give any real info.
I havent seen info on maggots elsehwere either, which when u think about it is kinda odd as im pretty sure maggots are cheap and readily available..assumin fisherman still use them..i wouldnt know.... hmm sorry i cant help.


----------



## Duzzie (Dec 22, 2005)

I did a bit of checking on Maggots a while ago. I also keep fish and have a couple of Green Spotted Puffers. They are carnivorous, mostly eating blood worms. I have since found out that i'm allergic to blood worms so wanted to see if i could feed them maggotts.

The advice I was given is that maggots are very high in fat and are not very nutricious. I was also advised that cricks etc are specifically bred for the reptile market and that maggotts bred for the angling market might not be a carefull in their breeding and the maggotts could have been fed something or contain additives that could be harmfull to pets. 

I came to the coclusion that it wasn't worth feeding them to my puffers. Likewise i don't think i'd want to risk the health of my beardies.

Duzzie


----------



## timmyjones (Oct 5, 2006)

Anglers do still use them and the dye in the red ones has been proven to cause cancer in humans so I wouldn't feed them to my reps


----------

